
San Francisco’s big seismic gamble - gnicholas
https://mobile.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/04/17/us/san-francisco-earthquake-seismic-gamble.html
======
masonic
Did anybody else (on Windows, anyway) get a command-window ad popup upon
loading this page?

